# Internet et MacOs 9.2



## pieben (10 Septembre 2011)

J'ai retrouvé un bon vieux PowerBook G3 (Series, clavier bronze) qui marche encore très bien. Il a un port Eternet mais je ne me souviens plus comment on le connecte à Internet. Il tourne sur MacOS 9.2. Qui saurait me renseigner. J'ai appelé le support Apple personne n'y connait MacOS 9.2 !!!


----------



## Onmac (10 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas sous OS 9 mais passe le sous OS X si possible. J'ai galèré avec mon G3 B/B. Aujourd'hui sous Tiger

400Mhz, 1GO, 6G0


----------



## cdbvs (26 Septembre 2011)

Salut Pieben, c'est Cdbvs.


Pas la peine d'appeler le SAV d'Apple, ils sont largués depuis le dernier modèle du G5 sortis. Et en plus je ne suis pas loin de la vérité!

Le SAV n'existe pas chez Apple, c'est pour faire genre ça fait bien. 
Ca ne fonctionne que si tu viens avec un ordinateur qui n'a pas plus de 5 ans maximum ou si tu poses des questions sur le système Mac Os 10.4 (et encore je pense qu'ils seront largués). Tu auras toujours beaucoup plus d'informations sur internet que par chez eux.
Ca peut être dur ce que je dis, mais la vérité a toujours été douloureuse 

Je ne connais pas les portables chez Apple, mais pour les Mac de bureau, j'en ai plein et quasi exclusivement sous Mac Os 7.x - 8.x et 9.x.

Je sais que le PowerBook sous Mac Os9.2.2 a un cdrom spécifique Gris qui a des scipts spécifiques pour cette machine. Il peut aussi fonctionner avec les cdrom pour les versions Mac Os9.x (couleur Orange sur le cd) mais il risque d'y avoir certains petits bugs.

Voici mon site: http://www.cdbvs-apple.fr/index.html
Je ne jurerais pas que c'est le meilleur, je reste terre à terre. Par contre ça te donnera des idées sur ce que tu peux faire avec ton Mac avec un système 9.2.x.

Internet avec un Mac sur le RJ45 c'est super simple.
Si tu as un PC ou un Mac avec qui tu utilises un modem ADSL Neufbox, tu branches un 2ème câble réseau RJ45 entre le 2ème port de ta box et le Mac et ça fonctionne. On peut difficilement faire plus simple!

Si tu as un autre modem ADSL, tu vas ici: http://www.cdbvs-apple.fr/faq.htm#1

Salut Onmac.
Comme j'en ai parlé à Onmac précédemment, pour internet Mac Os9.2.2 c'est très moyen car les scripts Flash, java et javascripts à jour n'existent plus. Il est préférable de passer par Outlook pour aller sur ta boite e-mail, la banque en ligne ça ne fonctionne pas toujours, Youtube ça ne fonctionne plus.

Choisis bien ton explorateur.
Comme Onmac le dis, c'est peut être pas la dernière version de Mozilla qui est la meilleure, alors cherches sur internet des versions plus anciennes que la 1.3.1 qui sont sur mon site.
Il faudra mettre à jours les plugins et etc ici: http://www.cdbvs-apple.fr/pcos.htm

Je ne suis pas non plus à jour, il existe d'autres nouvelles mises à jour, mais elles sont rare et il faut chercher sur internet seul comme un chien sur des sites en Russe, Chinois, d'on on ne capte queue d'ale et de tester pour voir si ça fonctionne. 
Heureusement que j'ai plusieurs Mac 
Malheureusement pour eux 

Voilà pour le début.
Il reste encore beaucoup de choses à faire avec un Mac de cette série avec ce système d'exploitation, mais internet et les jeux c'est limite mort :sick: C'est dommage, c'est aussi la volonté d'Apple et ça c'est pire :modo: Apple à tout fait pour noyer Mac Os 9.x en limitant toutes les possibilités de l'exploiter encore aujourd'hui. Le nouveau Système d'exploitation n'a plus Classic. Pour l'utiliser il faut passer par un virtual Mac et si tu n'as pas la rom, tu ne peux pas l'utiliser. Et la rom c'est un sujet sensible car pour avoir le droit d'exploiter une Rom virtuelle, il faut que tu puisses prouver que tu as réellement la machine à qui appartient cette Rom. 
Résultat Apple, c'est des connards, alors que leurs machines sont exceptionnelles :casse:

Tous les anciens utilisateurs(trices) sous Mac Os9.x, soit 1% de la population mondiale sommes limités à cause de leur politique de *M..DE*!

Voilà
Bonne soirée et à+
Cdbvs
:bebe:


----------



## saintofer (25 Octobre 2011)

Je possède un Powerbook G3 Wallstreet (version d'avant les claviers bronze) tournant sous OS 9.2.2 et mis à part les restrictions citées ci-dessus par CDBVS, ça marche ! Surtout pour les mails avec Outlook... et pour les sites pas trop complexes (sans Flash...). 
J'utilise iCab 3.0.5 comme naviguateur (http://www.icab.de/dl.php), il a l'avantage de pouvoir surfer "en aveugle", c'est à dire en désactivant l'affichage des images sans avoir à le redémarrer... utile et reposant parfois 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------

Sympa ton site CDBVS, allez hop dans mes favoris du Renard en feu


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (7 Décembre 2011)

Faut vraiment savoir dans quoi tu te lances, car sous os9 la plupart des sites seront impossibles à afficher (quand ils ne font pas planter le navigateur ou l'OS).
J'avais essayé avec Sheepshaver et une machine virtuelle pour rigoler, mais rien ne fonctionne vraiment.


----------

